# Dog Hunting Accident



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

This story hits too close to home! I grew up hunting in Mississippi and went on a couple Dog hunting trips with my father and some of his buddies in and around the area where this accident took place. For what ever reason over the years I decided to to pursue still hunting (Tree Hugging) both with a gun or bow and haven't had any drive to hunt deer with dogs. 

Other than some run ins with what I will call "Bad Seeds" letting their dogs loose on our still hunt lease and standing the county roads around our lease shooting what they run out; I don't have a problem with Dog Hunting...after all, for now it is still legal!

Bottom line with this post is...Dog hunting is legal, it is fast paced and exciting to those that do it. In the midst of the excitement it seems like it is easy to make mistakes so BE CAREFUL and know what your shooting at!!

click link below: http://www.sunherald.com/pageone/story/1763665.html


----------



## hookpuller (Feb 19, 2008)

That's terrible. Just another example of dog hunter irresponsibility. Their motto of "if its brown its down" is just plain dangerous. This is a perfect example. They shot at a freaking horse for crying out loud. This reminds me of a story I read in Alabama Game and Fish a few years ago. This deer chaser caught a glimpse of antler through some heavy brush and sent a barrage of gunfire into the thicket. He's lucky he didn't kill any of his deer chasing buddies. This guy saw a piece of an antler and emptied his weapon. The guyhad no idea what he was shooting at as well as what could possibly be standing beyond his "target"!! The dog hunters quote in the magazine said there were two things he had learned in all his years of killing everything that walked."You cant kill em' on the couch and you cant kill em' if you dont pull the trigger."Doghunting isdangerous and irresponsible.Unless youdeer chasers build low fences around your property like the fox hunters have done, it should be outlawed!!!Everyone knows you cant controlyour dogs and you consistently hunt county roads. Its not a secret. Unfortunately, to the general public and many landowners,thepeople in powerthat have the authority tomake changes don't have the balls to do anything about it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They must have some BIG ole deer there ifin someone can mistakenly shoot a rider on horseback:doh:nonono What a moron!:shedevil


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Jason (12/16/2009)*They must have some BIG ole deer there ifin someone can mistakenly shoot a rider on horseback:doh:nonono What a moron!:shedevil


+1


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *hookpuller (12/16/2009)*That's terrible. Just another example of dog hunter irresponsibility. Their motto of "if its brown its down" is just plain dangerous. This is a perfect example. They shot at a freaking horse for crying out loud. This reminds me of a story I read in Alabama Game and Fish a few years ago. This deer chaser caught a glimpse of antler through some heavy brush and sent a barrage of gunfire into the thicket. He's lucky he didn't kill any of his deer chasing buddies. This guy saw a piece of an antler and emptied his weapon. The guyhad no idea what he was shooting at as well as what could possibly be standing beyond his "target"!! The dog hunters quote in the magazine said there were two things he had learned in all his years of killing everything that walked."You cant kill em' on the couch and you cant kill em' if you dont pull the trigger."Doghunting isdangerous and irresponsible.Unless youdeer chasers build low fences around your property like the fox hunters have done, it should be outlawed!!!Everyone knows you cant controlyour dogs and you consistently hunt county roads. Its not a secret. Unfortunately, to the general public and many landowners,thepeople in powerthat have the authority tomake changes don't have the balls to do anything about it.


Do yourself a favor and research how many people where killed from a hunter out of a tree. Your response is about stupid to say that all dog hunters are like that way. Id bet my paycheck that more people are killed by a hunter from a tree. Its has nothing to do what kind of hunting you do but how irresponsible the hunter is. And no I dont dog hunt much maybe once a year, I mainly still hunt so dont try that excuse like Im trying to stick up for them. So think before you put someone in a stereotype and make yourself and respossible hunters stupid.


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

Well said splittine,There is just as many idiot's shooting at anything that moves sitting in a tree as there is dog hunting only an asshole would come out and bash everybody that dog hunts because of some idiot incident like this. Some of You people are truly class acts on here.It has nothing to do with the type of hunting you do it is the idiot behind the gun.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

First off, I think the idiot that pulled the trigger should be banned from hunting for life.

Second, I gotta say, I don't know what it is with you guys. Dadgum, it's getting to where nobody can say anything on here without getting slammed. OK, EB4 probably shouldn't have thrown all dog hunters into the same bucket. He had a bad experience and told us about it. He didn't personally call anybody names. I'm sure most of you wouldn't act like that in person.

Actually, I've had several bad experiences with dog hunters. I've had them interrupt my hunt on some mighty pretty mornings. I've even caught them letting their dogs out at our gates and running around to the other side to catch them as they crossed. I've even caught them on our lease and they said they were looking for their dogs.But I'm sure that's a minority so I'm not slamming all of them.

All I'm saying is be civil. Personally, I'm getting tired of hearing it and I know Chris is. This is a great forum, don't ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I was invited to participate in a dog hunt years ago in S. Ga. We arrived at 8:00am and met our hunting group . I thought it was strange that we didn't start until 8am, but when they let the dogs out they immediately started chasing something. It sounded a lot like the rabbit hunts I had enjoyed with my Father ib Law except that they were running in a much bigger circle. Eventually the dogs ran about 6 does within about 20 yards of my shooting spot. Since it wasn't doe season, I never raised my shotgun. I am sure I could have killed 3 if I had wanted to, but I just didn't think it was the right thing to do.

About 2 hours later it began to rain so they came around and picked us up and we went to the cabin. When I got there, they were already cleaning one of the 6 deer thay had killed in the 2 hours we had "hunted". Of the 6 deer, there wasn't a single legal deer. When I told my new friends about letting the 6 does run by without shooting, I was chastised severly. They has the same "if it's brown it's down" theory. 

With the continuing rain, this quickly became a drinking and gambling day. I was scared that one of the drunks who was losing money in the card and craps game would pick up one of the many loaded guns standing in the corners and turn this into a real bad day. 

I fonud the dog experience to be very exciting, but the "people experience" was not so much fun. I was invited back, but decided that i would rather sit in my tree stand and watch the squirrels!


----------



## Herculined (Apr 27, 2008)

I've never been dog hunting, but it kinda seems like cheating. Whats the fun in shooting a nice buck if you didn't have to work for it. For me, hunting is more about the journey and not the destination.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awwwww..... hell So.. dog hunting is kinda like .... spear fishing!!!

Yes it is.. Instead of using a HOOK and Bait and luck

Those bastards actually get in the WATER -- WTF and then (get this) they actually CHASE THE FISH around the structure. That ruins it for us folks who have carefully "planted" that grouper grotto and are sitting in our floating "stand" waiting on that big "buck-fish" to bite.

Then, hell they stick ANYTHING with their rubber-band spears. "If it's got gills-- it gets killed" then they just chunk it in the boat and head for the next spot.

My point is .... I have very fond memories of deer hunts with hounds. Just like great spearfishing days, I've had great dog hunting days. Does it piss me off a bit when that dive boat pulls up to the wreck I just spent an hour setting up on and chumming up? Hell yes it does. 

Does it mean all spearfishermen are "outlaws, drunks and creatins?" Possibly but I doubt it.

Just like all LEOs aren't bad dudes, neither are all dog hunters. You don't hear about the good dog hunters because they aren't stupid, they stay on their land or leases, and they don't shoot horses. 

Bottom line: Outdoors folks have to stick together and understand why we do what we do. Otherwise, the 85% of the population that doesn' give a crap about our values will vote us out of fun. So go spear a fish, gig a flounder, noodle a catfish, bait up a deer with corn (in Florida) and pass on the outdoor genes to your younsters. Don't plant the seed of doubt because of one or two bad stories.

<End rant>


----------



## hookpuller (Feb 19, 2008)

Welldoya,

Are you insinuating that we are ruining the forum? I thought this forum was a place to debate certain topics and/or issues. I have never threatened anyone or used any profanity. I am only expressing my personal opinion on the subject. Believe it or not,I look forward to hear what you guys have to say. Now, that being said, these deer chasersshot two peeps and a horse!!! I think everyone would agree that they may have been a little quick to the draw. I know all deer chasers aren't bad people. Unfortunately, as a "still" hunter, my only experience with you guys has been negative. Its not like this stems from one bad experience. I've had encounters in several different counties all over the state of Alabama and its all the same.If I didn't know any better I'd think you guys had a dog hunter handbook. I'm only guessing but I think it goes something like this:

1. Trespass whenever possible (why hunt your land when you can hunt your neighbors land for free)

2. Smash your Neighbors Gates (Thiswill allow you to vent any frustration you have with the local land owner, also, you are going to need access to get your dogs off his property anyway)

3. Surround Neighbors property (preferably county roads, they provide the best shooting opportunity)

4. Communicate Often (use that giant antenna like you mean it! Give your buddy time to put his gun back in his truck while poaching a county roadbefore the gamewarden rounds the corner)


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

hookpuller

You describe "outlaws" who will always deal outside of the law no matter what the occaison. These guys drive drunk, smoke pot, probably watch kiddie porn while cooking meth.

Or keep more snapper than the legal (stupid though it is) limit, out of season, etc etc.

Or make gazillions playing golf then cheat on their HOT wife with dozen plus women. No one has said "All those damned pro golfers cheat on their wives". Some do, most don't.

Like mostpro golfers, most dog hunters stay on their place, obey the laws of the land, and have a great LEGAL time doing what they love.

If you stay specific to the case, no offense. If you use the "all" tone about dog hunting or wife cheating or snapper snatching (not related to wife cheating) it offends.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

Hookpuller are you from Florida? If you are why don't you stay in Florida and hunt because I am tired of hearing you complain about the hunting in Alabama!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Wild ***** (12/16/2009)*Hookpuller are you from Florida? If you are why don't you stay in Florida and hunt because I am tired of hearing you complain about the hunting in Alabama!


x 2 

not everyone that hunts with dogs have the saying if its brown its down.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Hookpuller, did you call anybody names or slam anybody personally in your post ? I don't see it so I guess I wasn't referring to you.

Anybody can have a bad day and have their button pushed. I'm just saying be civil in your answers.

Chris has had to get on here before and warn people. Let's just conduct ourselves so he doesn't have to do it again.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes the shooter is a moron. Stand hunters an dog hunters have the same morons in their respective groups. You're an idot to bash one and not the other. The doghunting bashers have never done it and vice versa. 

A tragedy that should never have occured, no doubt. Bad for everyone involved.

What I wanna know is what kind of moronic idiots take up horseback riding in the woods during hunting season? I woudn't expect someone to shoot my horse but there ae such things a stray bullets. It's just too dangerous to take the chance .


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *Herculined (12/16/2009)*I've never been dog hunting, but it kinda seems like cheating. Whats the fun in shooting a nice buck if you didn't have to work for it. For me, hunting is more about the journey and not the destination.


I have done it once and it's alot harder than still hunting. It's just not safe I don't care what the dog hunters say. If the state says it's legal then I have no problem with it. I just don't participate.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Just read the story a little more in depth and noticed that on the comments page their is now a petition circulating to outlaw Dog Hunting in the area where this tragedy took place. I think it would probably take more than a couple issues with a few "bad seeds" to start a petition/action like this....I have heard of similiar complaints and petitions in Alabama to all out ban dog hunting as well!

That sucks for any of you guys that "do it right" and obey laws!

The shit bags that law obiding Dog hunters call "bad seed" could possibly exterminate the tradition, heritage, and outdoor enjoyment you have been brought up with!!

If I were a law obiding dog hunter I would seek out the "bad seeds" and set the shit bags straight....they will not listen to a still hunter for some reason. It may take someone from their own team to set them straight and save the tradition/heritage of the DOG HUNTER! :letsdrink


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

> *Wild ***** (12/16/2009)*Hookpuller are you from Florida? If you are why don't you stay in Florida and hunt because I am tired of hearing you complain about the hunting in Alabama!


Naw thanks man.. you can have em lol. Mighty generous of ya tho :letsdrink


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Herculined (12/16/2009)*I've never been dog hunting, but it kinda seems like cheating. Whats the fun in shooting a nice buck if you didn't have to work for it. For me, hunting is more about the journey and not the destination.


don't have to work for it? feed dogs every day spraying there pens out and making sure they are in tip top shape. running them a few nights a week during the off season to keep them in shape. when you are driving with the dogs in the bushes, i cover many a miles and beat a many of briar bushes and cane thickets or where ever else i think a buck deer could be laying hopefully to get itup for thedogs to get on it. big bucks are not stupid at all. they will run there track accrossadoe and pretty much pass the dogs to a doe, i have seen them lay there when the dogs are with in feet of it and wait till the last minute to jump.the one i shot last week was crawling on the ground in galberries only to get up when the does got up and went the opposite direction. the buck littlerally laid there with dogs withinfeet of it and tried to slip out with out them getting on it. they are smart and it is tough. youtell me what is tougher, sitting in a green field with a high powered rifle with a 10 power scope and the buck steps outat 200 yards broadside or running 3/4 speed crossing you at 50 steps andall you have is a shotgun. notevery yahoo canshoot an animal running. there is this thing called a lead. everone has there likes anddislikes and i love to stalk hunt also. but as long asdog hunting is allowed i will be doingit to the best of my abilities. as said before, don't let one or two bad apples ruin the reputation for the good ones out there.


----------



## bandit (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes..... hookpuller is calling out all dog hunters. He makes sure to say dog hunters or excuse me..."deer chasers" That refers to all of them. I have had some bad experiences with still hunters trespassing, shooting illegal game and so forth, but wont say all of them are stupid and bad for the sport. Come on, why group everyone into the same class, to me that is irresponsible and ignorant. You are truly making yourself sound like a dumb azz. I dont dog hunt anymore, butI still love to hear a pack of hounds running. My daughters first deer was killed in front of dogs that got into the still hunt area of Blackwater. When she shot him, he continued to run off. It was about dark and I could hear them trying to catch the dogs up. I yelled for them and they walked down and told me they were sorry if they messed us up. I told them what happened and explained it was her first deer. DAMN... they got excited and took off to where the dogs had bayed up. I had to unload my gun and run after them to keep up. When we found the deer they were hugging my daughter and telling her they were so proud of her, then drug the deer to the road for us. Please understand, before the moment I yelled to them, I had never met any of them. So know that not all "deer chasers" are bad guys or do dumb crap to screw up your hunt!!!!:banghead

Brad


----------



## hookpuller (Feb 19, 2008)

Deer Chasers,

Youguys act likekilling deer with dogsis difficult.The deer chasers around us sure don't have a problem. When you place a hunter every 100 yards surrounding a block of woods, what do you think is going to happen when you releaseyour dogs into it?The deer are going to run likehell every time while you spray them with buck shot.What choice do they have?These comments about foodplots being the same thing are rediculous. Last time I checked,deer aren't forced to feedin plots. We actually wake up before daylight, check the wind, slip into our stands hoping for the opportunity to seesome deer. It must be nice to make it happen when its convenient for you. What a joke!!


----------



## hookpuller (Feb 19, 2008)

**Bad Seed-Someone who intentionally runs dogs across other land owners property every weekend.

**Law Abiding Dog Hunter-Someone who accidently runs dogs across other land owners property every weekend.

The end result is always the same.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

If hunting deer with dogs is banned then hunting ANY animal with dogs should be banned cause birds and rabbits are wild animals as well.

I do not hunt deer with dogs but seems fair to me that if you ban one, you ban 'em all. If you say that "it's different" for birds and rabbits, you are an ass. As hunters we need to support each other regardless of how we pursue our game. 

BTW, I'm one of those low down spearfishing guys, too. :letsdrink


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *theangrydolphin (12/17/2009)*If hunting deer with dogs is banned then hunting ANY animal with dogs should be banned cause birds and rabbits are wild animals as well.
> 
> I do not hunt deer with dogs but seems fair to me that if you ban one, you ban 'em all. If you say that "it's different" for birds and rabbits, you are an ass. As hunters we need to support each other regardless of how we pursue our game.
> 
> BTW, I'm one of those low down spearfishing guys, too. :letsdrink


Couldnt have said it better myself. If you help the anti hunters banned a part of hunting they win, and guess what they wont stop there. They will come for your rights next.

Search the Fox thread from a few months back and read that. You might not agree with how other people hunt but you need to support them as they are hunters as well.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Splittine (12/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *theangrydolphin (12/17/2009)*If hunting deer with dogs is banned then hunting ANY animal with dogs should be banned cause birds and rabbits are wild animals as well.
> ...




Not to mention,how far away the Dog hunting article came from! We only have to look around our own backyard to find some very unfortunate still hunting accidents...All Hunting is safe if done in the proper way.

If the problems get too bad on my present lease, I'll go find another one!Why does the hunting community have so many intolerant Ass Hats that think their way is the only right way? I just dont get it!:banghead


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Come on guys, spearfishing? are you serious? I have spearfished all my life, i have never shot anything i had to hope was legal, there for it swims free of flipper and sharks eating it on its way back down, I get exactly what I am after, so its a pretty honorable sport as is rod and reel fishing i love them both and understand that you cannot control what hits your line, its all in outdoor passion, hell i would even play golf if it involved catching or killing something. In my own opinion dog hunters are still hunters, while i am not an avid deer dog hunter, i do enjoy an occasional hog hunt with dogs. I still hunt in a dog area on Eglin, due to the fact i live and work right next to it and my prime times of seeing game are before the dogs are turned out and well after they are done. I am sure the dog hunters are not excited that i am out there, but i try my best not to interfere with them and understand that i may see some dogs aroud me from time to time. I have had as many bad experiences with dog hunters as i have had the so called still hunters that decide to move around on foot or vehicle during prime feeding times or dont pay attention to stand placement and you end up looking at each other. All in all, its about enjoying the outdoors, and mainly allowing my kids and your kids the experience, maybe my children will enjoy the adrenalized dog hunt or they may opt to freeze their a%^ off like dad in a tree, dont know yet, but i want them to have that option in the future. I dont want to see anything banned because its the begining to an end. I have hunted, spearfished and fished Florida my entire life and i am a 3rd generation Florida cracker so i have seen what has already been lost in our state. So wether i am fishing with my PENN, slingin steel with my BILLER or downing a fury critter with my RIFLE or BOW, I am stoked and will gladly stand behind any type of fisherman or hunter to ensure mine and your children a far shot at taking their pick and firing up their peers on a forum about who has the best style.


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

> *Splittine (12/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *theangrydolphin (12/17/2009)*If hunting deer with dogs is banned then hunting ANY animal with dogs should be banned cause birds and rabbits are wild animals as well.
> ...




Ridiculous statement. The reason dog hunting keeps getting banned is because they can't control their dogs and like to shoot guns on county roads and apparently, at men on horseback.



I have never had a problem with people's quail hunting dogs or duck/dove retrievers running wild on my property for hours on end.



It's pretty much only deer dogs that are the problem. It's only a matter of time until it is banned in every county. Until then, debate it all you want but at the end of the day, they can't keep their dogs from trespassing on other people's property.



Hell, I think Tuna Man and other folks on this forum would shoot a dog if it ran on his property every night howling and continued to do so after he requested that his neighbor stop it.



No respect.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *KLB1 (12/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Splittine (12/17/2009)*
> ...


I made the statement for effect. Think about it. Yes, quail and rabbit hunting accidents happen as well. Might as well do for one as you do for others. I do not at at think it's a ridiculous statement. Got your attention though didn't I?

If we don't stand together, we will lose everything. If they can ban hunting deer with dogs, they can take away springers, pointers, and other pursuing dogs. Support your fellow sportsmen, turn in the idiots to DFG and stop fussing about the rest of the guys who do it right. If they take away dog hunting you can bet your ass still hunting is next. Just like if they take away the spearguns the rod and reel is next. Think it can't happen? Look the heck around at what we have now compared to 20 years ago.


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have hunted in Harrison Co MS for twenty years. I hunt the exact place where the shooting occured. I have been down the Bigfoot Rd a million times. My crew has hunted there for 40 years. In that 40 years there has never been an incident. We are a well organized safety concious group that does not drink or do drugs. We are a family hunting group. There is an outlaw group that hunts the areas to the E of us. They have the law called on them daily. They drink, and are recklessly irrisponsible. They were actually driving their trucks on the horse trails last year. We have begged them to change their MO. Guess who the shooter was with. They have since disbanded. Hopefully it will stay that way. BTW... I have never had to go onto someones property to get my dogs. We hunt in the middle of 80k acres of public land. I also hunt with Curs. They do not run very far. Usually 15 minutes. I think dog hunters should be selective in the areas they lease or hunt. They should also have dogs that are suited for the area they hunt. Most of the people in our group have walkers. But wih the vast expanse of area it is not a problem. I just don' like heading dogs all day. The point is Curs should be employed more often if proximity is an issue. 

I hate it for all the folks who have private property and dog issues. I have 200 acres that I own and I only bow hunt it. It is very frustrating when dogs come through it. I don't know what the solution is. Encounters between still hunters and dog hunters is inevitable. I'm surprised that the encounters remain quasi civil for the most part. I attribute that to the good nature of most people who hunt.


----------



## bbygrl99 (Aug 3, 2009)

*<U>If we don't stand together, we will lose everything. If they can ban hunting deer with dogs, they can take away springers, pointers, and other pursuing dogs. Support your fellow sportsmen, turn in the idiots to DFG and stop fussing about the rest of the guys who do it right. If they take away dog hunting you can bet your ass still hunting is next. Just like if they take away the spearguns the rod and reel is next. Think it can't happen? Look the heck around at what we have now compared to 20 years ago</U>*.[/quote]

^^^^^I agree. Its all just ammunition for the anti-hunters etc. Do you think they don't cruise these forums for fuel to add to their fire?

When I started getting into hunting my husband warned me about some of the things that I would witness other hunters doing. I feel I am a good ethical sportswoman and I have passeddeer just because they didn't fit my requirements. I am not saying that others that aren't as selective as myself are bad or terrible people because they hunt differently. I just choose to hunt my way and let others hunt theirs. 

I don't know much about dog hunting I have never witnessed dog hunting but I do see the different views shared and I can see some of the concerns of the non-dog hunters but *sometimes* communication is the key_._ I guess in the perfect hunting world we would all just get along and respect each other, but man hunting sure does bring the worst out in some people.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *KLB1 (12/17/2009)*
> Hell, I think Tuna Man and other folks on this forum would shoot a dog if it ran on his property every night howling and continued to do so after he requested that his neighbor stop it.


I'm not going to enter the debate over hunting deer with dogs. If it's done safely, and doesn't inconvenience neighboring land owners/hunters, I just don't give a damn.

But, Ihunt some private land up near Evergreen. I've been going up there for close to 10 years now. Every year, the landowner gives the same instruction: "follow my point rule, and if you see a dog on my land, shoot it!"


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

I get off work on a Friday afternoon, get home, pack my truck, drive two hours to the club, see what is not tagged out already, check the weather & wind, get up at 4:30 the next morning, shower, dress, check wind again, head to the woods before day break, slip into my stand early, enjoy a nice sunrise, maybe get lucky and start seeing some deer move. Then I hear them, dogs barking, tailgates dropping, trucks flying up & down the road, pretty soon I see them, packs of dogs running & howling all through my property. My morning is ruined.

Now you think about that. I know there are a lot working folks on this forum and for someone to steal one of your weekend mornings, it is a big deal. I can't just say "well, I'll come back Tuesday." I have few hours each day on a weekend to make something happen and its the biggest pile of total bs that someone else's form of hunting is permitted to ruin mine. And we will see the day its illegal to run deer dogs in both Alabama & Florida, so get after it fellers because the days of the "tailgate droppin' & bs stoppin'" are numbered.

And for those of you who are stumping that we have to stand together or we'll lose everything, you're pissing up a rope. Ethical hunters just aren't buying that hoop cheese.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Collard (12/16/2009)*Yes the shooter is a moron. Stand hunters an dog hunters have the same morons in their respective groups. You're an idot to bash one and not the other. The doghunting bashers have never done it and vice versa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you even read the article? It says that hunting in that area on Sunday's was banned because of the horse riders!



"Walker said Wildlife and Fisheries had banned hunting around trails on Sundays as a safety precaution." From the story!


----------



## c31 (Dec 16, 2009)

Hookpuller WHAT A JOKE!!!!!!!! You aint gotta clue to what real dog hunting is about 

Real dog hunters day starts hours before a still hunter gets up to take a leak we try to track hunt instead of just dumping dogs out!! sure you check the wind to see what corn pile will be best that day where do you hunt that dog hunting is so bad? also EB4 where do you hunt for $4000.00 not around NWFL come on guys give me a break everyone is not going to agree on the same thing thats why theres Wal Mart and Target------- Roll Tide---Gators everyone has their on opinion and accidents happen there are just as many Bad Apple still hunters no one bashing them so DONT HATE JUST GET ALONG now lets all go hunting and enjoy it!!


----------



## hookpuller (Feb 19, 2008)

Have any of youever been to Mongomery for an advisory board meetingregarding dog hunting?You wouldn't believe it. The stories vary from verbal threats, physical altercations,vehicles being set on fire, etc.One lady was forced back inside her house at gunpoint after complaining that these "hunters" were shooting across her land and towards her house. How many"still" hunter stories do you hear like that? None!!! You should hear the dog hunters stories. This is where it getsreally entertaining. Oneof your associatesgets up and says "if you stillhunters would quit putting corn outour dogs wouldn't trespass. Our dogs are chasing the deer as they run onto your land to eat corn." Dude, I thought I was going to choke.One group of deer chasers had50 or so complaints filed the year before. Their defense was that they had cut that down to 25-30 this year. They wereas proud as can be. They only trespassed on their neighbors land 25 to30 times. Classic!!!!!


----------



## kks (Aug 22, 2008)

ok guys just my 2 cents, I usually dont get involved in someone else's arguments but there are several issues that people are pointing out that may not be correct, I used to dog hunt for alot of years now i run my own still hunt club it is bordered by dog huntin across the road, we do not have issues with them because, before the season i got in touch with them, i gave them my phone number, I told them how much of a problem that most still hunters have with dog hunting, and how hard it is for me to find members with the economy the way it is, these people respected me for doing that and coming to talk to them, now they do everything in there power to keep the dogs off my property if they do get on there it is because they have run something across the road, now here is the headline news( if a dog is running a deer across your property it does not run your deer off) it may temporarily spook them but so does your 4 wheeler on the way to your stand once the woods calm down so do your deer, as a matter of fact one of the biggest bucks i have killed came out 15 minutes after a pack of hounds came through our property, with that being said most dog hunters do not drop their tailgates on your property, they are mostly trying to catch their dogs. also it is not true all dog hunters get up at 8 am and just go throw their dogs out and put standers up every 100 yrds, and spray buckshot everywhere, all the doghunters I know and have ever hunted with got up way before most still hunters and start tracking every road within their hunting area then as soon as it gets daylight they put a traildog on the track and wait for the dog to jump this may take just a few minutes or several hours and cross many sections, as this happens the hunters and dogs start getting spread out which leads to the deer getting away more times than not, most people on here that have dog hunted in the past will agree with me when i say this next ground breaking statement: IT IS MUCH EASIER TO KILL A DEER STILL HUNTING THAN DOG HUNTING when i used to dog hunt i would take off a few days from dog hunting just to go sit in a tree and kill a few deer!!!!!! guys if you have never dog hunted before maybe you should try it, or do what i did andmake friends with them.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *TWINKIE6816 (12/17/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Collard (12/16/2009)*Yes the shooter is a moron. Stand hunters an dog hunters have the same morons in their respective groups. You're an idot to bash one and not the other. The doghunting bashers have never done it and vice versa.
> ...


Yeh I did, I guess I skipped that part.

What about all the still hunting accidents that have occured? Should we ban still hunting? What about all the tresspassing still hunters? Should we ban still hunting? What about all the Brown and down still hunters? Should we ban still hunting? Get my drift?

This argument is assinine. We are all idiots for participating in it. Arguing on the interenet is so stupid. I quit. Carry on retards.


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

I normally don't get involved with these arguments/debates. But I have questions about dog hunting. 

Questions for dog hunters:

How many deer are shot and never recovered?

How many acres must you have to keep your dogs from crossing proprty lines?

How many acres do you have?

How many times per year do your dogs cross into others property?

How many times do you let your hunting dogs out of the 10x10 pen during the off season?

How many altercations do you have with people not hunting in your party (land owners,still hunters, people driving by etc)every year?

In what way are you doing any good for your dogs, your property, your neighbors and the sport?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

i tried not to post anything. i have a few questions too. how many deer are shot out of a treestand and never recovered?(including bows/crossbows). how many acres must you have to have enough corn piles to draw bucks across the property line? how many acres do you have? how many times per year do you jackup just across the property lines?(check out the fwc website and their arrest reports aboutstill hunters tresspassing and hunting out of season). how many hours before sunrise opening morning do you prepare for deer hunting? how many minutes after sunset the last day do you forget about deer? how many landowners/leasees do you have altercations with for tresspass/corn/sitting on property lines? in what way are you doing any good for your neighbors, property, or sport?...........tony


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *truth (12/17/2009)*I normally don't get involved with these arguments/debates. But I have questions about dog hunting.
> 
> Questions for dog hunters:
> 
> ...


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

I forgot a question.

How many of the deer that you find are youngdeer? (spikes, BBucks, yearlings)

As for me:

I do not hunt over corn (unless in FL). I do not hunt on the property lines (not safe). I also always have my orange vest on. I have shot 3 deer w/ a bow that I could not recover 4 yrs ago. (I have not bow hunted since).

Things I do to help my sport, landand deer:

I try to pick up after dog hunters whenever I can. (Beer cans, Soda cans, other gas station perafenalia). I manage deer and other game on my property as well as the property itself.


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

Fl scout

You sir are a minority in your choosen hunting method.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I remember there was a huge problem in St. Augustine b/c the deer the dogs where chasing were running across cr399 and causing wrecks. The year I moved here there where 2 deaths caused by the running deer. As far as other huntersdogs on your still hunting lease are you not aloud to shoot them? They sit in a 50 gallon drums in a cage outsidefor 9 months out of the year so you would problably be doing them a favor. Everytime I see that in someones yard I feel awefull so that is my justification for taking them out.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *truth (12/17/2009)*I forgot a question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:banghead:banghead:banghead i almost forgot, still/stalk hunters don't litter.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Enjoying both sides of the argument. The guys that have enough land to keep their dogs off of other peoples property, obey laws and enjoy the tradition seem like good guys in jepordy of loosing their outdoor past time because of a bunch of "bad seeds"....hate it for those fella's!



Original reason for the post was....Dog hunting is legal, it is fast paced and exciting to those that do it. In the midst of the excitement it seems like it is easy to make mistakes so BE CAREFUL and know what your shooting at!!



The dumb dumb shot a women, her daughter, and a freaking horse! 



Good luck killen!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I really think hookpuller needs to get his a$$ out of his shooting house where its nice and warm and dry and go dog hunting with me one day.I guarantee you that he will have a different opinion about how easy it is to just surround a section and kill a buck or a deer as far as that goes.The deer definetely have the advantage no matter how many people or dogs you have.I have came home alot more times from dog hunting without a deer than i have with a deer.And as far as the dog hunters messing it up for the still hunters,what about the idiots that go climb a tree in the dog hunting section and shoot a buck in front of someones dogs that have been hunting him all day??? I dog hunt as well as still hunt so im not taking sides but before you talk $hit about one group of people maybe you should look at it from their point of view.


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

_On January 6, an FWC officer received a complaint from a deer hunter who had been hunting in Eglin Wildlife Management Area Unit Four. The complainant found one of his dogs dead near the area he had been hunting. The dog had been shot twice with arrows. The dog?s tracking collar had been removed and discarded at a different location. A follow-up investigation revealed the dog tracked a deer into a still hunt area where a bow hunter in a tree stand shot the dog once. The hunter admitted to tracking the wounded dog and shooting it a second time. The hunter further admitted he discarded the dog off a dirt road in the management area where the owner later found it. The hunter claimed the shooting of the dog was accidental. The facts of the investigation have been submitted to the State Attorney?s Office for review and subsequent charges._ 

This happened last year on Eglin near where I hunt. The guy obviously intended on killing the dog and did so. This was not an ethical action on his part and yet he is a bowhunter. Based on many of the previous arguments, dog hunters should call the question that all bowhunting should be banned and all bowhunters shouldbe thrown under the jail with Mike Vickfor being evil dog slayers. Appears that many on this forum are "cat people" and can not handle that other people enjoydiffering hunting sports than the ones they choose to pursue. I like to dog hunt for many different reasons. Unfortunately one of them is not that I get to kill more deer with that style of hunting. I killed6 deer last year bowhunting and I killed6 deerthis archery season. Thats 12 deer in two archery seasons. In the 4 years I have been invited to hunt with a party that runs dogs I have killed 2. Who ever thinks that they can just show up at a deer drive and be assured a deer kill does not know anything about it. Most of the ignorant statements I have read started with"I have never beendog hunting before but......". Bottom line is hunting with dogs is legal and one of the oldest forms of deer hunting in this area. For many it is a tradition that is passed down from generation to generation. This reason alone is why I enjoy it. I can load up my kids and hang out with them all day long in the woods and if I dont see a deer that day I could really care less.










This is the 2nd half of my total dear harvest after4 years ofdog hunting. Call it a slaughter if you want to..


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

No matter what the deer chasers do, they dance around the problem. Even though they are most likely right wing don't F with my property and stay out of my backyard types, they think it's okay to trespass on other people's property and shit on someone's day. They have no answer for the question, "how do you keep your mangy mutts off my property." They just say screw it and let the dogs roam.



There is no room for it and anyone that condones it (other than on 40,000 acre WMA tracts where I guess the dogs can roam free without getting on any private property) is a hypocrite. Because I know that if my mutt came over to their house every Saturday morning and shit on their front porch and I did nothing about it after being asked repeatedly, I'd have a problem on my hands.



Keep shitting on people's front porches and keep disrespecting others' property rights deer chasers, it's a cool thing to do.


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

It's funny that the 40,000 acre WMA guy can't keep his dogs off of someone elses property all the time. :banghead

How is the little man 1000 acre - going to keep his muts off the neighbors land? It just doesn't work.


----------

